# Blue-Green Algae in Eco-Complete



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey guys, I have Eco-complete in both my tanks, and only have a BGA problem in my 20 gallon. Anyway, it seems that the BGA has burrowed into the substrate. When I look at my tank, I can see green tinting of the bottom-most part of the substrate through the glass. Have any of you guys experienced this? If so, what have you done to clean the substrate of the algae? I wish I could vacuum Eco-complete but I hate the fact that I'd be vacuuming away a lot of the substrate along with the algae. Also, do you recommend an entire change of substrate? I started my tank with the typical newbie error of having too little plant mass at the start-up, and I've been battling BGA for a couple of months. It's to my understanding that if I want to change the whole substrate I'll have to do it in parts to let beneficial bacteria colonize the new substrate.

Anyway, thanks in advance for your thoughts,
James


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

The only thing that worked for me is erythromycin.
If you stir u a liitle the substrate you could try to use erythromycin too.
Just MVHO


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

And that cyano is most probably only on the substrate that's against the glass and on the glass itself in that area. It will not be spread throughout the substrate: it needs light.

Cyano is usually a sign of low NO3, assuming that all other nutrients (light, CO2, macros etc) are available in sufficient quantities.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have read advice to bury the visible blue green algae under the substrate, where it dies for lack of light. I have a couple of patches now, so I will be trying that when I clean either today or tomorrow.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Burying makes sense. Gives you a chance to stir the substrate too. Wipe if off the glass, and bury the stuff! 

-John N.


----------



## GekkoGeck0 (Nov 3, 2005)

I have tried burying the BGA, in Flourite at least. It would grow right back up through the gravel within 12 hours.

Perhaps I just had a bad outbreak.


----------

